# Trippy Trip Stories



## J - Dog (Mar 29, 2007)

A few years ago a good buddy and I dropped some really good acid..
Before it started kicking in, we headed off in the afternoon to Bagby Hotsprings in Oregon. (I was driving) Its a cool joint were you can get in private baths and let hot mineral water flow into the tub.

Well, it was mid afternoonish, and its about 35-40 minutes worth of hiking along a densly covered trail from where you park. 
Cool, becuz' when we got there shit was kicking in full gear. Acid gives you legs, so the hike was fun. Plus we were eating oranges along the way.. Its good shit when you can eat on the acid you took  

Well we didn't bother bringing anything but a candle and some matches and some bottled water and oranges.

So we're maxing and relaxing in the hot mineral water tripping, laughing, and hallucinating.
It starts getting dark, and people were heading out.. we were just giggling and conversing away, when we finally realized nobody was left there and it was close to pitch black outside..

So we quickly realized, got dried off, dressed and started hauling ass outta' there.  

about 5 minutes back onto the trail we couldn't see shit! It was dark as hell due to the tall trees. We luckily had a little candle, but most of it was already melted. So my friend held the candle behind me as I looked as closely for the trail as possible and he followed in my footsteps. It was pitch dark! and we started tripping.. 

A couple times the candle blew out becuz' we were trying to walk as fast as we could.. when the candle went out, we couldn't see shit! and got off the trail into some bushes.. There was no way to get any bearings being totally fukkin' high and no light!

There was no way we wanted to stay out all night bare. And being on acid only confounded the situation. 'Bug out' is what we did.

Light the candle again and start high-tailing it again.. Promising ourselves next time we'd bring flashlights!

To make a long story shorter, we just ended up making it to the car.. By then we were spooked, still high as a kite, and had to drive back.. It was so foggy you couldn't see more than 15 yards ahead with the car lights on. The road snaked all over.
Fortunately I'm a good driver, so we ended up making it to the freeway.

After that we laughed! it was all good. But we were shitting bricks for awhile there..    

It was a trippy trip I remember standing out amongst others!  

Check out these links for more info on Bagby Hotsprings outside Estecada, Oregon.
Its a cool place to trip, and smoke.. just be prepared a little. When we went it was fall and it wasn't too crowded and a little cold out.

Bagby Hot Springs

Bagby


----------



## k-town (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea That Sounds Like It Sucked At The Moment But Not A Bad Memory To Have! I've Had My Fair Share Of Shit Like That Happening To Me And It Always Sucks At The Time When You Don't Know Whether Your Gonna Make To The Car Or Whatever But Once You Get To The Car It's All Smiles And Giggles!!!


----------



## 2stoned4this (Mar 31, 2007)

Dude this one time I got pretty drunk from vodka, took 16 triple C's, snorted two, and crushed and smoked two more, then started heavily inhaling Dust Off, and I didn't have my car and was with two friends about 5 miles from my house. At about 10:30pm I blacked out and didn't remember anything up until 2:30am, but my friends that were with me said I said i had to get home and took off on my bike. Apparently, I went the wrong direction and ended up about 12 miles from my house and had no idea where my bike was but I still had my cell phone so I knew it was 2:30. I just kept walking around trying to figure out where I was for about two hours, then at about 4:30 I realized I didn't even have my cell phone anymore. Apparently the combination of the mind-altering substances I had ingested or inhaled in some way and the lack of sleep made me hallucinate, because I thought my friends were still with me, but I was in the middle of the desert near Phoenix. once I lost my cell phone I kept asking my friend Elliott who appeared to be laying on the ground for his cell phone so I could use it to call mine, and it took forever to convince him to give it to me, and when he did it didn't work. I asked him why not and he said something I coulnd't understand and when I said "huh?" and looked at him he turned into some plants lined up on the ground. I finally realized which way I needed to go at about 10am but I was still trippin hardcore. I had to walk about 12 miles home and I saw a bunch of my friends, had conversations with my mom, and tried to give hi-fives to trees that I at first thought were my friends. I also saw plants and I thought their leaves made figures of people and art and stuff and trees that appeared to have people carved in them and I didn't realize until about 3pm when I came out of it that they weren't actually art but just me hallucinating. It was the craziest trip I ever had. I missed work the next day too, so now I know not to do a combination of those things on a work night.


----------



## J - Dog (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn 2Stoned!   
Liked it..

My friend Joe has a trippy trip story... but it wasn't as good a time.

Apparently he pissed some dude off somehow at a party.. in Portland. well dude got revenge by dropping about 30 hits of LSD from a dropper bottle into his beer when Joe wasn't paying attention!  

A few hours later Joe was running down the Freeway naked, no shit, was picked up by the police after a good chase.. (Joe's a soccer player so he could run all hopped up)

Found himself strapped down in a hospital in a gurney, freed himself and bolted out of the hospital, ran around in a Safeway grocery store and down town, and finally making his way home after about 3 days!  

Whigged out!!

I laugh when he tells me this story, and some more of the details he can remember, but I guess it wasn't funny to him at the time.

He swore off all drugs since then, even pot. I can only get him to drink a few beerahs...

Moral of the Story: Don't piss off somebody with a bottle of LSD and watch your drinks.


----------



## p00ch (Mar 31, 2007)

i got chased by the cops one time on foot while me and a buddy were trippin hard on some good shrooms....scariest moment of my life(keep in mind i live in the us were shrooms are highly illegal)....didnt get caught tho and i dont think i ever ran as fast as i did thatnight..ahah


----------



## stoner_kiddie (Apr 1, 2007)

~I love a good trip story... there always worth a laugh.
I have a few of my own, but here's one of my favorites...

due to a name giving situation.. we will give my friends different names.

I was about 16 living with a sm. group of budds. We had All been quite ill the last few days. And some of us were beginning to miss our hooch. A few very generious friends decided to invite me and Jack Skelington, back to their basement for some very potent shroom tea. We generously sipped at our intoxicating beverages, idly playing video games. Jack and I were wondering when the drink would take hold. our friend assured us that it would take hold in just a few seconds. just then he flipped off the lights, and the room went dark... but when i looked around, i could see glow in the dark mushrooms painted all over the walls.. the he bounced a glowing ball at me.... thats when it hit hard... 

No longer feeling the effects of our illness, jack and i proceeded to have alot of fun with the glowing balls in the dark. we juggled them about, and tossed them back and forth to each other.. in fact, we tossed a ball back and forth for over an hour.. 

the trip was awesome until the two generous friends decided to kick Jack and i out for the night. kick us out to the streets of a major city. granted we only lived 4 blocks away, but in the depths of a shroom trip, streets and buildings tend to look the same... we had no idea where we were.

We tried to call for help via Jacks cell phone.... but the keys were locked!!! And we could not, for the life of us, figure out how to unlock them.. then a bum tried to hug me... thought he was up to no good so he push him hard and we ran... and ran... and ran. then once we stopped running we found out were we were because i recognized a van, which had a micky mouse smoking a joint on it. a van which was always parked on our street. So, we started off in what i thought was the right direction. but it seemed as though we were walking forever. then all the houses around us seemed to nice to be our neighborhood. we started to freak out again.. me and jack were crying when his phone began to ring..

we answered and it was our friends. the had been looking for us.. we told them we had no idea where we were, but they said they could hear us... and then.. they could see us.. we still couldn't see them... we were bawling.. they came and got us.. apparently we were missing for about 3 hours.. crazy shit man.. 

the night didnt end there.. but thats all one mind can handle for now...


----------



## 2stoned4this (Apr 1, 2007)

haha dude j-dog, that's crazy I figured that much would kill someone :O

and yeah Stoner_Kiddie, that's about what my trip I explained was like cuz I couldn't recognize shit, except I wasn't with anyone (thought I was until the end ).

This one time my friend dropped acid and he was sitting in his room and this cat comes out and starts cussing him out with a heavy French accent, then sings opera to him. He's watching it and cracking up the whole time, and the whole trip lasted a few hours. The weird thing is, when he came down from it, he realized he doesn't even have a cat 

Speaking of acid, has anyone ever been outside while on acid? My buddy said never to do that cuz you think aliens and shit are out to get you and sometimes you see big apocalyptic shit like huge ass UFO's and crazy stuff like War of the Worlds and if you have a gun or something you could kill yourself out of fear. Anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## stoner_kiddie (Apr 1, 2007)

Actually 2stoned i have and it always ends up bad for me too...never seen the apocalypse thank jeebus. First time I drooped I was in a car full of budds and ass the trip went on I was them all die one by one in bizarre sick ways. The whole tripp sucked... Ever had a Trip that mortifies you?


----------



## 2stoned4this (Apr 7, 2007)

Dude that's crazy shit but yeah I've gotten so messed up off of so many things that I was in my room alone and I was hallucinating and everything and I got so fuckin scared I couldnt even move I just stayed in the same place with my eyes all wide and coming down from that was the most relieving thing ever. I would have killed myself during the trip if I had any weapons. I was so messed up I forgot what all I had except the alcohol at the beginning


stoner_kiddie said:


> Actually 2stoned i have and it always ends up bad for me too...never seen the apocalypse thank jeebus. First time I drooped I was in a car full of budds and ass the trip went on I was them all die one by one in bizarre sick ways. The whole tripp sucked... Ever had a Trip that mortifies you?


----------



## zombeastie (Jun 9, 2009)

I had a couple of crazy trips when I was younger. When I lived with my parent's house, in my room where all these stars in my ceiling. Kinda hard for me to explain, but just remember stars in ceiling. 

Well one night, bored, 10 grams of mushrooms, and some nice psychedelic space music, and we had one hardcore trip underway. As i'm lying there in bed, and I see a tiny blue shimmer up on my ceilings. It keeps getting more and more intense, and suddenly the whole room fills with light. Next thing you know, im watching the milky way galaxy be created on my ceiling, and God introduces me to my shadow self. I spend the next 3 hours running through out the universe with my shadow self!


----------

